# Programme finden keine Verbindung



## NoPet (26. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem und hoffe ihr könnt helfen.

Also: Seit einiger Zeit finden bei mir alle Programme (windows, mirc, Teamspeak, internet-install-proggis,........) keine verbindung mehr zum Server!?

Ich hab ISDN mit dfü 

PLZ HELP  

thx sconmal


----------



## fercules (29. Juni 2004)

*firewall?*

hast du vielleicht eine neue firewall installiert oder den stecker nicht drin?  könnte ggf. auch ein wurm sein, hast du deine virenschutzsoftware schon geupdatet?

grüße
stephan


----------



## NoPet (29. Juni 2004)

Neee...... geht ja nicht! Norton findet ja keine Verbindung mehr

Firewall hab ich auch nicht!(soweit ich weiß! aber vielleicht kann mir einer sagen wo sich vielleicht e firewall versteckt hat)


----------



## gothic ghost (5. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von NoPet _
> Neee...... geht ja nicht! Norton findet ja keine Verbindung mehr
> Firewall hab ich auch nicht!(soweit ich weiß! aber vielleicht kann mir einer sagen wo sich vielleicht e firewall versteckt hat)


Deinstalliere mal Norton, damit gibt es oft Probleme,
und probiere AntiVir mal  
Eine Firewall hat sich sich wohl kaum versteckt.


----------

